# Would this stallion be suited to be crossed with a friesian mare?



## Nakita (20 July 2010)

http://www.elvingstonstud.co.uk/stallions/aries.htm

I have just recently bought a friesian yearling but in the future I may breed from her but would be interested in crossing however I have really struggled to find a stallion that would compliment the friesian breed.
Obviously every mare is different but in general what do you think of this stallion & what do you think of him being put to a friesian mare?

Thank you.


----------



## wonder (20 July 2010)

Our warmblood stallions have covered 3 fresian mares this year.  The owner has done this to make the offspring more marketable and also the fresian gene pool is so small they have a lot of genetic problems.  Ie heart, and joint problems.   I think breeding from something not pure bred would be a good move.


----------



## Nakita (20 July 2010)

Yep, the small gene pool is my main reason for not wanting to use a friesian stallion as that's when it get's complicated! But I have been finding it hard to find a stallion that would compliment the friesian breed however this stallion really caught my eye. I'm just not experienced in breeding and don't really know what I should be looking for tbh! Wouldn't be breeding her for a long time yet anyway, just thinking very far ahead!


----------



## wonder (20 July 2010)

The fresians we covered were all very different one was short in the back and quite big boned the more barock type so we used one on that that would help improve the conformation and the other one was the opposite quite a common head and long in the back so our other stallion helped that one out.  

I think you have to look at your own mare and then see if you think that stallion would compliment her.  Would it improve her?  We advised the owners what we thought.  So when you are ready if not sure the stallion owner may be able to help advise you.


----------



## SKY (20 July 2010)

if your not putting her to a fresian.  i would put her to a homozygous coloured stallion with medium bone or heavy if you want a barque style.  coloured fresian sell brilliant and stand out a mile.


----------



## UnaB (21 July 2010)

I think it depends if you're breeding to sell or to keep.  If its to sell a coloured one as mentioned above would be very sale-able.  Or something with a bit of TB/WB/Arab in to add a bit of refinement and make it more attractive to those wanting an allrounder who may dismiss a heavy friesian!   If you would be breeding to keep for yourself then what do you want in the foal?  What would your plans be for it?

I am breeding my friesian to a knabstrupper, booked in for next spring!  The reason for this is because i love the knabstrupper breed!lol  It will give me (hopefully) a coloured foal, in theory a black blanket spot - fingers crossed!!  I have picked a stallion who's conformation excells in what mine lacks, specifically the neck and hindquarters, and he also passes this onto his foals which IMO is more important to look at than what the stallion is like himself.


----------



## Alexart (21 July 2010)

I cross breed my friesians because of the genetic problems too, have bred pure as well but have had more problems with them than the crossbreds.
If I were you I would wait until your mare is at least 4yrs old before you start assessing her conformation to see if she is suitable to breed from firstly.  
Then look at what you are aiming to do with a resultant foal - this will give you an idea of what type/breed of stallion to look for, then you can narrow your choices down by finding one that suits her conformation and temperament.  
Make sure you get a full breeding exam done on her as they do have fertility issues and can be a nightmare to AI as they have weird follicle sizes compared to all other breeds which you need to make sure your vet knows before hand so they don't inseminate too soon!, they also retain placentas at the drop of a hat and are prone to umbilical hernias like any of the heavier breeds - so they are not for the faint hearted or shallow pocketed breeder!!!

As for what breeds cross well - the andalusian/lusitano would be my first choice for classical dressage uses and a good compliment especially to the modern type of friesian to bring back a shorter back and a better backend suitable for carrying a rider.  
That stallion you picked has incredibly straight hocks, and by the looks of it his foals seem to as well, you could risk it and hope the foal doesn't inherit them but as friesians weak point is their backends you need a stallion with a very good bum and back legs!!

If you are after a more athletic sport type then either a compact TB or warmblood would work - we have done the TB cross for years now and have been very pleased with the results, it's a similar principle as crossing the ID with the TB - you get more substance, a higher action in front a nice short back and with that a natural ability to collect which is perfect for jumping and dressage - but you need the right TB and the right friesian - I have seen some total fuglies from that cross about so really look at the stallions offspring to similar mares.  We have actually kept one TB x as a stallion - he's only 4yrs old though so hasn't had any tadpoles collected yet for AI but will do in the future, he's turned out just how we wanted and if you didn't know you'd think he was an andi mix as he's really compact with a butt the size of a bus and he's the most dopey thing going!!
The cob cross also works well if you are after a similar type with a more flashy action than a cob, colour is something that is last on my list, and should be on anyones when breeding, but I have seen some very nice coloured cob cross friesians in holland, we have done 3 cob cross friesians all had the flashy action but with more bone.
I have seen other breeds crossed - Standard bred/appaloosa/knabstrupper/hackney/trotter but wasn't that impressed with any of them - I think the spotty ones had only been crossed purely to get a spotty foal with no regard for conformational suitability of either parent to compliment each other, I have seen one or 2 nice ones but it's not a cross I'd do with a pure friesian, I might do that sort of cross with a TB/warmblood cross friesian as that might work to get a sport horse.  And the standardbred one was awful and very downhill but with feather, to be fair though the mare was pretty fugly!, the hackney cross was quite heavy in the body but had finer legs with feather - so not great really, I'm sure there are crosses of these that have worked but I haven't seen any yet.
Just do your research over the next few years and then take your mare to shows etc to put her value up before you breed, and don't be in a hurry - they don't finish growing till they are 8yrs old!


----------



## UnaB (21 July 2010)

Just been googling some friesian crosses to give an idea of what you might get.  Obviously, its all down to genetics, and a bit of luck, as to exactly what you'd get!!


Some appaloosa x friesians, they certainly impress me  



















This is the only friesian x knabstrupper i know of, only a foal but looking pretty nice!













Friesian x Shire (Will be HUGE!!)






Friesian x saddlebred












Friesian x paint







A very nice friesian x TB ( a lot i've seen have been somewhat common looking so something to keep in mind)


----------



## Nakita (21 July 2010)

Thankyou everyone for your replies!

Emma is only one & so nothing is set in stone yet obviously, I want her backed and ridden for a few years to establish her good and bad points & also need to see how she grows and how her conformation is. The foal would just be a pleasure horse for me just like Emma is, I know of all the problems with breeding friesians such as retaining placenta etc as I researced the breed alot before I purchased her hence why i may never breed from her as by the time she is old enough she will be a much loved pet & I may not take the risk of something going wrong.
I was just enjoying looking at potential stallions but could only really find pictures of TB crosses and tbh they don't do it for me at all!
UnaB those appaloosa crosses are stunning! As is the knabstrupper! 
Would love if anyone else had any pictures of friesian crosses because I can't seem to find them anywhere!

Have a few pictures of Emma and a few of me on her mum on my photbucket:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af336/NakitaOHare/


----------



## UnaB (21 July 2010)

Emma is beautiful, it will be lovely to see how she matures!!  If you just want a general riding horse then you've got plenty of time to think about what you want in that horse conformation and type-wise 

Theres loads of pics of friesian crosses, just have a search on google!   Many of them are not very good quality, but if you have a nice quality mare put to a nice quality stallion of your chosen breed, that compliment each others conformation, then you should hopefully get a nice baby!  

I love the TB x friesian i posted above, but he really is the best one i have seen lol.  It seems very hit and miss with those, same with the arab crosses.  If i wasnt going for the knab cross i would probably use a trakehner or something


----------



## CocoChanelle (21 July 2010)

Any excuse lol

This is Bodi a friesian x tb (she is out of a very baroque friesian and racing mare)


























This is her sire


----------



## UnaB (21 July 2010)

Oooh... Love Bodi!  She looks like she'd make a great eventer to me 

Whats her dad called?


----------



## CocoChanelle (21 July 2010)

UnaB said:



			Oooh... Love Bodi!  She looks like she'd make a great eventer to me 

Whats her dad called?
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully anyway!

He's Falcons Celtic Pride but he's gelded now


----------



## UnaB (21 July 2010)

Aww, thats a shame.  I've not heard of him, but he is a lovely looking boy!


----------

